# Thank you Amanda from Dottie XX



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She was so comfortable and warm in it she went to sleep


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Dottie, you are cute as a button!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

ha ha that second pic was is so cute xo


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

oh michele she is tiny, i kbow how small that coat is
it got there really fast
nothing but the best for my special chixxxx


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG! She could not be cuter if she tried!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

That colour really suits her xxx


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!!! Sooo cute!!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL. The 2nd pic looked like Dottie couldn't stand up. Too funny!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She looks good in that color.


----------

